# wont start when hot-



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok. so here is whats happening- when I first start it it is fine- then when I go to start it after driving it(within 15 minutes) it wont start- itll just foul the plugs! SO... what I found that works is when it is hot I just step on the gas pedal and hold the butterfly open and itll start- but I want-need it to work like normal- anyone have any ideas? It is getting fuel- also- it seems to be going through distributor caps and rotors alot- that may be a problem also.....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It also goes through alot of gas too- LIKE ALOT!!!! I spend like 20 bucks a week sometimes and I only work like 7 miles away- so there and back and around town Im burning more then I think I should be.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

o2 sensor?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]o2 sensor?[/QUOTE]

Supposedly his is brand new. Honestly , I'm thinking it's possibly the grade of gas being used. I use 91 religiously , and have no fuel milage issues. I do have hot start issues too , but I think thats because my fan clutch is wearing out. The temp guage never goes over half way though , when I am driving. There is also a fuel injector cooling fan(at least on the 85s) on the driver side behind the headlight. It may have gone bad. I removed mine because it drained my battery twice , but I noticed that it did seem to help with hot starts. Todd , check yours to see if it works , or if you even have one. Its hould be right next to the MAF behind the headlights. One way to test it is to simply drive around a while and then park it and listen for a while. It should kick on within the first 10 minutes after the car is parked. If yours is not working , I'll sell you mine for shipping costs just to get it out of my garage.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- I dont even have one!! My buddy and I were laughing b/c we thought that was the gayest thing we had ever heard of- maybe thats the prob though! I found that when its hot- I can hold the throttle open when I start it and itll start fine. Thats the only way itll work- I run 93 all the time so I dont think that that is any kind of issue. Wierd-I dont know- my buddy at work thinks it may be a sticking idle air control valve.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> dude- I dont even have one!! My buddy and I were laughing b/c we thought that was the gayest thing we had ever heard of- maybe thats the prob though! I found that when its hot- I can hold the throttle open when I start it and itll start fine. Thats the only way itll work- I run 93 all the time so I dont think that that is any kind of issue. Wierd-I dont know- my buddy at work thinks it may be a sticking idle air control valve.


A sticking open or closed idle air valve would cause idling issues. Either very high or very low rpms. Mine idles at 700 rpm consistently. I don't think an idle-air valve would cause it to not start properly , but apparently mine works , so I don't know for sure. One way to tell if you ever HAD a injector cooling fan: you'll find a black squarish tube kinda thing coming out from under the distributor. The fan pushes air through there and back through tubes to the injectors.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no- I know I dont have one man- its just not there- that was one of those things that when I first got it and read about it in the haynes manual that we went looking for and promptly didnt care about finding...........didnt care if it was there either What if I just bought a gargantuan hood scoop and stuck it smack in the middle of the hood-HAHAHAHAHA send me you fans Eric- only if you dont want them dude.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> no- I know I dont have one man- its just not there- that was one of those things that when I first got it and read about it in the haynes manual that we went looking for and promptly didnt care about finding...........didnt care if it was there either What if I just bought a gargantuan hood scoop and stuck it smack in the middle of the hood-HAHAHAHAHA send me you fans Eric- only if you dont want them dude.


Well there should be a mounting bracket for it at least. Some blank holes next to the MAF and forward of the ignition coil. I don't know if the 87s would even ever have had those , they probably just figured they were useless after 85 or so , kinda like the hood scoop.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah but the hood scoop looks cool!


----------

